# Which way do the louvers face on soffit venting?



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Interested to see the answer, as my gut tells me the reverse. I'd think you'd want to protect the entrance to the vent from blowing rain and debris. Enough air is going to get in there either way, I'd think.


----------



## fastjimmy09 (Nov 6, 2009)

which way do louvers face on soffit vents ,in or out


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The louvers want to face out, towards the gutter. As the wind/rain blows across the land, it hits the wall and turns up, following it. Any rain falling blows onto the wind flow adding to the wet that would otherwise end up in your attic. It doesn't flow into the roof overhang and go down, the roof o.h. is much smaller than the surface(ground) in front of the house.
Install the louvers as close to the fascia board as possible, away from the house. Use continuous venting or you will have some rafter/truss bays not being supplied with air. A ridge vent with baffles is superior to one without. http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html Use baffles near the soffit, over the exterior wall with rigid foam unless your rafters have a raised heel to get the required R-value per inch of insulation.
Be safe, Gary


----------

